# My UK Tanks



## nickg (Mar 23, 2003)

Hi All,

Some of you might know me from fishpost or pfish and to those who dont.....Hello

Here are some of my P's that I have in England. We cannot get them over here except RB's so I organise shipments for me and some other UK guys with Ron at Fishpost.com

My Pygo tank including 4 Cariba and 2 Ternetzi, biggest being 8.5"










Another mixed Pygo pic










My Brandtii (1 of only 2 in the UK)










Dinner time










Hope you enjoy them!!









Nickg


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey Nick, welcome aboard mate









That's a very impressive collection you have: thumbs up!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I hate the way we don't get many types of piranhas!


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

Welcome to P-Fury "G." Always nice to get some international members.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Welcome to the site nick. You have a very impressive collection there and I love what you are doing for hobbyists in the UK...









_Moved to pictures_


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Welcome to the board nickg. I love your tanks. What kind of piranha that in the last pic?


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

Man, nice piranhas. I love their colouring.What do you feed your piranhas?Anything special?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> What kind of piranha that in the last pic?


 It's a serrasalmus brandtii :smile:


----------



## big bear (Feb 8, 2003)

what part of the ok are u from. im in devon


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice collections


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

hi nick nice to see you on the board i told carl about it also and he has checked it out .
their may also be some new candidates for the uk club i only though innes was from the uk but it looks like their is others
and by the way some very nice p's you have as do alot of people from the uk now thanks to yourself and ron and all the other members of pclub uk
dixon


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Welcome home!

Nice pics, try to get some more!


----------



## Exotic_Fish (Feb 24, 2003)

Serra. Brandtii very Beautiful and Predator...


----------



## nickg (Mar 23, 2003)

Hi All,

Thanks a lot for the nice welcome. Many of you I know and some I don't but I am pleased you liked the P's.

For those that dont know me, I run the UK Piranha Club and organise imports of rare P's into the UK as we can normally only get RB's over here.

In our club now, we own everything from Piraya, Cariba, Ternetzi, Elongatus, Rhoms, Brandtii, Spilos and some more. I organise 3 shipments a year from fishpost.com and we are growing in membership by the month









For any UK or Europe guys interested in getting great P's you can get me on [email protected]

Thanks to our US P cousins for the kind words on my collection.

My Pygo tank is going great at the moment as the big 8.5" Tern has taken over and the other Tern and 4 Cariba do what they are told, but one of my prized fish is the Serrasalmus brandtii. I have never known a Piranha with no fear of anything. Many say they are truely the most aggressive and brave of P's and I am very happy I imported one. He eats none stop, has great colours and the other day, I had to move him from a spot to clean the filter there, and he went for me and the net then stayed in top view in the middle of the tank, tail curled and ready for war. Mad fish, and one I would not be without. Me and the family have named him "Jack" after our famous London friend, The Ripper









Nickg


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

sweet fish man


----------

